# CO2 Tank.



## barakuda (Sep 8, 2008)

Can anyone please tell me if it's possible for a plant to survive without the presence of CO2 Tank? Thou i used super soil upon planting different plants. Thank You.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Depends on how densly planted the tank is..... Plants require CO2 the more of it the better they grow...... You tank will transfer some CO2 but because of the the design of most tanks it not enough to support a fully planted tank for lush growth. The selection of plants will help to, try and find plants that don't require CO2 injection... Alot of your more exoctic plants do alot better with the addition of CO2. SO to directly answer you question yes you can have a planted tanked without CO2 but the plants would do better with CO2 system.

What size tank are we talking here...... you may be able to go yeast system depending on the size of the tank... something is better than nothing


----------



## barakuda (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi again & thanks for your reply regarding to my concern. I have a 100 gal. tank, in which i planted different kinds of water plants. But how would i know if the kind of plant that i planted does no longer require CO2? In any case i'm sure some does require. Also i can use improvise CO2 by using yeast, but would it be enough to cover the whole 100 gal. tank? One last thing. What kind of yeast should i be using? Bakers Yeast? Thanks.


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

you will never generate enough CO2 with yeast about the biggest you can do 40 to 55 gal.... IMO a 40 is as big as I would go, but some people feel you can with a 55.

AS far a plant profiles you will ned to research them online...

brewers yeast or bakers yeast can be used


----------



## barakuda (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi again & thanks for your reply regarding to my concern. I have a 100 gal. tank, in which i planted different kinds of water plants. But how would i know if the kind of plant that i planted does no longer require CO2? In any case i'm sure some does require. Also i can use improvise CO2 by using yeast, but would it be enough to cover the whole 100 gal. tank? One last thing. What kind of yeast should i be using? Bakers Yeast? Thanks.


----------

